# Update Dog Proof Traps been working



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Looking for advise from the Trappers here.

I have Raccoons on my land. There seems to be
so many this year.

I purchased a Dog Proof Raccoon Trap. I have
set it several times and have not been able to
trap a Raccoon.

Please give me your advise on baiting, staking,
and any other pointers on using this DPRT.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

https://www.amazon.com/Best-Choice-Prod ... 1DH3W3P97F

Put this out and put a half a C store honeybun in it.... guaranteed.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Well after trying off and on over the months, I finally trapped a Racoon.

Here's what I did. With my Dog Proof Trap, I deck screwed
the chain to a tree stump where I set my Trap. Laid the
Trap down, with long screw driver, levered the
spring/loop wire/trigger into place.

Very carefully set the Trap up pushing the spike end into the
soft lawn.

Sprinkled a little cat food around. Put some creamed honey on
a few, then dropped inside the tube. Put a bit on inside tube.
Then set a golf ball on top, and smeared a little creamed honey
on top.

Now I'm trying to catch the other racoon. Seen it on the Trail
Cam the night after the "Big Catch".

I do have a Wire Cage Live Trap. I plan on using that too.

Thank for reading my Update.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I've caught several Raccoons since last update.

Caught and got rid of another Raccoon yesterday.

Going to buy a couple more Dog Proof traps.


----------

